# Is there a link between crohns/colitis and erectile dysfunction?



## Cat678 (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I know that this is a sensitive issue but my partner has rectently been told he has either crohns or colitis after results from an endoscopy and is awaiting another appointment with a GI to get more info and work out meds.  He is having a pretty rough time of it at the moment and to add insult to injury when he actually feels he has the energy to get intimate he is 'unable to perform'.  I am encouraging him to go back to the doctors to discuss things before his appointment with the GI (which could take months) but he is too proud so I thought I would seek answers elsewhere in the time being.  I would be interested to know if this is a common symptom of the condition?

Thank you in advance- again, I know it is a sensitive subject but I think he could really do with some reasurrance right now.

Cat


----------



## nogutsnoglory (May 23, 2013)

I never heard of a correlation between erectile dysfunction and Crohn's. A lot of patients though will suffer from low sex drive due to the disease and certain medications may cause low drive/dysfunction. Is he on any meds? How long has this been occurring?

Here is some additional info: 

http://www.ccfa.org/resources/sex-and-ibd.html

http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/dailylife/a/ibdsex.htm


----------



## Cat678 (May 23, 2013)

He is on no meds at the moment- not until he meets with the GI again.  He is exhausted though so perhaps its just the tiredness. Thank you for your reply


----------



## nogutsnoglory (May 23, 2013)

Fatigue is harsh on the body, anyone would have a hard time being physical when fatigued and feeling sick. The best thing is to discuss it with the doctor because one can have both Crohn's and erectile dysfunction. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## Gculk (May 23, 2013)

nogutsnoglory said:


> anyone would have a* hard time* being


Ahem.

Ok, well, jokes aside - honestly it's tough.  I used to have problems when I was working standing up for hours, I had back problems which negatively influenced certain activities that use alot of core muscles .  A major thing also is that stress and anxiety is a major trigger of problems of this nature.

I don't think ED is caused or linked with Crohn's, it's probably just a mental thing.  Either stress/anxiety from wanting to know what's up, or stress/anxiety from feeling like hell.

Honestly, what I found works best for these types of problems is just to relax.  Otherwise it's a vicious cycle.  Can't perform due to anxiety, gets anxious about performance and so can't perform due to anxiety.

Also!  If he's feeling sick, just take it a bit slower than normal - nobody wants to be sloshing around their guts when they're aching. 

So yeah, tell him not to worry, it happens.

Nathan


----------



## staloffn (May 24, 2013)

if he is in pain that can certainly take its toll as well.  it can be really difficult at times to be in the mood when you feel like you are barely functioning.  i guess it certainly could be ED but is more likely to be a result of chronic fatigue, stress, pain, dehydration... other vitamin imbalances?  i would agree with whats been said about the cycle and would recommend taking the pressure off of him.  if he stresses about performing that won't help for sure.
in addition: start out slow, maybe just plan on "making out"  help him just to relax/take his mind off the other things going on.  have no intention to go any further and make him no that. maybe even make it like you are "withholding" such things...   it may work or at least you will still get to be intimate in some way.


----------



## Twbuto (May 24, 2013)

I guess I agree with the other posts,,,not the disease per say, rather than the meds,,,many folks need things like anti- drepressants, cortisosteriods, and various pain meds,along with general fatigue, which to my personal experience does have a dramramatic affect on libido and "ED like" symptoms. Obviously your doctor is the best resource. Stay positive and you will work through it...


----------

